# What are the benefits of rooting?



## Nightfall

I have the Nexus 7 and I love this thing. I have been tempted to root, but before I do I thought I would ask why. I rooted my Galaxy Nexus because I wanted the wireless hotspot and the ability to install the latest ICS and now Jellybean OS on it. I am trying to figure out why I should root my Nexus 7. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? What does rooting give you on the Nexus 7?


----------



## sbenson

Nightfall said:


> I have the Nexus 7 and I love this thing. I have been tempted to root, but before I do I thought I would ask why. I rooted my Galaxy Nexus because I wanted the wireless hotspot and the ability to install the latest ICS and now Jellybean OS on it. I am trying to figure out why I should root my Nexus 7. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? What does rooting give you on the Nexus 7?


Biggest benefit is to unlock and root as soon as you get it so that you don't lose your data when you decide to unlock it down the road. Aside from that, rooting will give you access to root apps and custom roms, just like on the G-Nex.


----------



## Mustang302LX

I rooted/unlocked simply because I can lol. I like to tinker and run custom ROMs/Kernels and can't do that without root. I also like backing up my apps just in case.


----------



## FranzVz

TitaniumBackup was my main reason, then for ROM flashing once CM10 and the likes get rolling.


----------



## masully84

Mustang302LX said:


> I rooted/unlocked simply because I can lol. I like to tinker and run custom ROMs/Kernels and can't do that without root. I also like backing up my apps just in case.


Ditto

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jayfried

Overclocking

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

FranzVz said:


> TitaniumBackup was my main reason, then for ROM flashing once CM10 and the likes get rolling.


Should try the Euroskank CM10 kang. It runs great!


----------



## exzacklyright

would it be wise to restore using my TiBu backups from my phone on my tablet?


----------



## nhat

FranzVz said:


> would it be wise to restore using my TiBu backups from my phone on my tablet?


Select apps, yes.


----------



## exzacklyright

nhat said:


> This is reason enough. Other than that, I see no real reason. Other than TiBu, I only have 2 other apps requesting root: SetCPU and Root Explorer. It's more of a convenience than a necessity. If you like to tinker and flash roms/kernels, root is a must just for TiBu because it makes getting apps back very easy.
> 
> Select apps, yes.


How do you know which apps work on the tablet?


----------



## nhat

exzacklyright said:


> How do you know which apps work on the tablet?


I install them all except those that have tablet-specific versions.


----------



## Nightfall

Thank you for the input. I am going to probably root my tablet soon then. Doing it, just because, would be a good idea just for the custom roms. Thanks!


----------



## nhat

When you do, please don't use a tool kit!


----------



## exzacklyright

I just did it.. the hardest part was me failing because I wasn't in the platform-tools location in cmd prompt


----------



## jamosjamos

Another reason to root is so you can change the DPI setting to get Tablet UI to work for stock ROM and many apps. The standard DPI forces the device into portrait mode for standard home screen and many apps like stock email and calendar. This is my first tablet, so I was not sure how important Tablet UI was, but I'm sold on it now. Everything is a little smaller, but it's a better interface.

http://www.androidcentral.com/how-alter-dpi-your-nexus-7-bring-familiar-tablet-homescreen-ui


----------



## padraic

You can get Tablet UI without changing DPI settings... see the development forum for the relevant thread.

edit: sorry, it was on xda, check there.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Nexus Project

Really? ! Custom ROM's/Kernels. Supreme control over your device.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markyoung04

One reason I root is to keep things clean - can be little things like once you find an alarm clock, browser, etc.. that you prefer over stock you can freeze the original app and not have to deal with it showing up.


----------

